# Method faster than quick sort in C



## manubatham20 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is there any alternate methode exist which is faster than quick sort to sort the arrays in C language. Please tell the source if you have.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

dun remember but one among the following is quicker and excels at worst case time complexity.

insertion sort or selection sort


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes but it also depends on the amount of data it needs to sort. For small data insertion or selection sorts are good and if we apply this to the recursing quick sort or merge sort when it has sorted somewhere through the middle of its pieces, the overall efficiency rises, since quick sort gets slower for smaller data compared to other methods.


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jan 25, 2008)

Go for B tree sort. Do a simple Google search to find the code in C


----------

